# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μικρά γατάκια!!

## Ρία

Είναι απέναντι απο το σπίτι μου σε ένα γιαπί. Η μητέρα τους είναι τυφλή απο το ένα μάτι. Την ταίζουμε αλλά τα γατάκια δεν νομίζω να επιβιώσουν όλα ειδικά αν ξεκινήσουν τα κρύα απο τον άλλο μήνα. 
Έχω βάλει κ αλλού αγγελία. Βάζω κ εδώ. Αν μπορείτε προωθήστε την φωτό. Ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε στείρωση στην γατούλα. Επικοινωνία και με μέσω π.μ.

----------


## alexd

πραγματικα πανεμορφα!

----------

